# Request for product review of Orion 300D



## offtrack (Jun 24, 2008)

I am wonder if this little bugger is really the real monster which many orion fans proclaim. I am hoping it is under-rated. 

i'm looking to drive a shallow sub 200w RMS, 400w Max (Earthquake SWS-10) with this guy. Do you guys think it will suffice?

Here are the specs on paper.

175w @ 4ohm as written in the manual. 

Appreciate all your kind feedbacks. thanks.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Article on what you have chosen 

Product Review


----------



## 08silvervette (Apr 23, 2009)

Not to bad


----------



## offtrack (Jun 24, 2008)

a$$hole said:


> Article on what you have chosen
> 
> Product Review


thanks dude. Was looking for a review of the Orion amp actually.


----------

